# if you could change anything the game, what would it be?



## CuteKatie (Oct 29, 2014)

For me, you can pick where the rocks are! 


And get them little "fences posts" as a public work porject and pick where you can them, and villagers then can put there houses on them. 
Like the fences in wild world and in city folk/ lets go to the city.. And so on (you know what I mean)


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 29, 2014)

Choosing villagers house placements would be a big improvement for me, no more tedious plot resetting. Also a choice of all available maps at the start of the game, in a scrolling form perhaps to save time, not with Rover just going through one at a time. Also a choice of which fruit you'd like in your town (Rover asking something like what's your favourite fruit?) and more customisation options for your character (skin, hair and eye colour).


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 29, 2014)

HazelBaytree said:


> For me, you can pick where the rocks are!
> 
> 
> And get them little "fences posts" as a public work porject and pick where you can them, and villagers then can put there houses on them.
> Like the fences in wild world and in city folk/ lets go to the city.. And so on (you know what I mean)



It would be cool to have it random at first but as you play the game and figure out what you want to do with your town you can have it be available as a PWP, but not have it count towards the PWP number. It could look like the little sign posts from the previous games. I dont mind the fruit and other features like rocks and ponds and the buildings be random. I feel thats something fun about starting up the game


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 29, 2014)

FancyThat said:


> Choosing villagers house placements would be a big improvement for me, no more tedious plot resetting. Also a choice of all available maps at the start of the game, in a scrolling form perhaps to save time, not with Rover just going through one at a time. Also a choice of which fruit you'd like in your town (Rover asking something like what's your favourite fruit?) and more customisation options for your character (skin, hair and eye colour).



This^ Also having more PWPs as I find it tedious and irritating to not get more choices, you use them up so fast ;_; Giving the villagers more dialogue for one thing and I sort of wish jewellery was an option lol xD But of course it will never be


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 29, 2014)

Although my blog has entries for the next game, I'm thinking whatever I covered on my 28th entry overall sounds like something that is not just good for the next game, but also for New Leaf.

I mean, yeah, you get to decide where you can place your villagers, but I would also like if we can place paths (not path patterns). Replace Early Bird and Night Owl ordinances with Extra Hours and Luck ordinances (as well as we eliminate the luck system we have now). Have an option where we get to decide which stores can open at what times (like Able Sisters can be open at day, but Nookling's open at night). Have a feature where you can create your own holidays or allow/deny some holidays.


----------



## Coach (Oct 29, 2014)

I want them to bring back the fan items from the GC version. Once they were added that's all I'd change


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 29, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> This^ Also having more PWPs as I find it tedious and irritating to not get more choices, you use them up so fast ;_; Giving the villagers more dialogue for one thing and I sort of wish jewellery was an option lol xD But of course it will never be



Dialog is another one I forgot to mention! I remember Pop. Growing had such a variety of things the villagers would say even if they were the same personality.


----------



## CuteKatie (Oct 29, 2014)

Now I think about it... Be able to make pro designs for bottoms, glasses and masks


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 29, 2014)

HazelBaytree said:


> Now I think about it... Be able to make pro designs for bottoms, glasses and masks



I agree with this as well, I would love the ability to customize more things through the Abel Sisters


----------



## TaskBarR (Oct 29, 2014)

1 - BE ABLE TO CHANGE VILLAGERS' MINDS ONCE THEY'RE IN BOXES! So, so important!
2 - On the opposite end of the spectrum, make it easier for a villager to move out!


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 29, 2014)

TaskBarR said:


> 1 - BE ABLE TO CHANGE VILLAGERS' MINDS ONCE THEY'RE IN BOXES! So, so important!
> 2 - On the opposite end of the spectrum, make it easier for a villager to move out!



Changing villagers minds yes, can't believe i forgot that one. I really miss that from WW.


----------



## badcrumbs (Oct 29, 2014)

I would LOVE to be able to move rocks. Also to have more patterns, and to be able to build a PWP the same day you demolish one. I get so impatient in my main town, where I don't normally TT.


----------



## kwark (Oct 29, 2014)

I would replace PWP with a garden function. So that each villager has his/her own garden and put flowers and items too.


----------



## CuteKatie (Oct 29, 2014)

FancyThat said:


> Changing villagers minds yes, can't believe i forgot that one. I really miss that from WW.



Wild world.. Aww! I missed that game! I play it now for the good old memories and the old music! And plus, I love the little villager fence posts, I think they are so cute and wish they where in new leaf...

- - - Post Merge - - -



kwark said:


> I would replace PWP with a garden function. So that each villager has his/her own garden and put flowers and items too.



Never thought of that... Nice idea!

I wish you could build on the beach!  and have deck chairs... And a cooler... And beach towels... And so on! :3


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 29, 2014)

HazelBaytree said:


> Wild world.. Aww! I missed that game! I play it now for the good old memories and the old music! And plus, I love the little villager fence posts, I think they are so cute and wish they where in new leaf...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



It was a great game , I still listen to the music sometimes on YouTube.


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2014)

A lot


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 29, 2014)

JUST CHOOSE WHERE A VILLAGER MOVE IN. SERIOUSLY THAT'S ALL I WANT, GAME.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 29, 2014)

1. Better villager conversations, the ones in this game get repetitive really really fast.
2. An option to turn off tutorials, another annoying quirk about the conversations. Especially if you're playing for a very long time.
3. Making Pro designs for any type of hat.


----------



## rosabelle (Oct 29, 2014)

+ Get to choose where the villager's house will go. Jeezus, been plot resetting all day yesterday and today
+ Be able to demolish a PWP in hours and not a day ;A; idm it taking a day to build, I guess. But being able to build and demolish the same day is better
+ No more surprise moveouts pls
+ more stuff I cant remember atm


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Oct 30, 2014)

Be Tom Nook for the villagers ,
help villagers to unpack their items

an amusement park with villagers and friends
Food Market
Choosing your native fruits
Plant Bushes and Trees Near Rocks , Rivers , and Ponds/Lake

Give Isabelle or other workers a break .
Actually making the coffee in Roost Cafe
More Locker Space


----------



## Ankhes (Oct 30, 2014)

I never played WW so I didn't know you could ever change a villager's mind about moving!!  Why was that option removed???  

So I would want that change, big time.

Also, the Abel Sister's able to make hats and other items would be so wonderful!  I can't make designs worth a lick - but other people can and I'd love to use them.    Anything to make our characters have more style is good.


----------



## Elise (Oct 30, 2014)

Being able to stop my favourites from moving would be nice! But probably never going to happen, haha.


----------



## CuteKatie (Oct 30, 2014)

FancyThat said:


> It was a great game , I still listen to the music sometimes on YouTube.



Same... Mostly when I do homework... Its very peaceful and helps me work sometimes

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ankhes said:


> I never played WW so I didn't know you could ever change a villager's mind about moving!!  Why was that option removed???
> 
> So I would want that change, big time.
> 
> Also, the Abel Sister's able to make hats and other items would be so wonderful!  I can't make designs worth a lick - but other people can and I'd love to use them.    Anything to make our characters have more style is good.



Sadly it was removed! :'(


----------



## Candy83 (Oct 30, 2014)

_Bell Tree Forums_ members have mentioned it already: Zoning Control.



_Think about this:_ 

If you have a fourth human villager with a lot of house (even if it's fully upgraded), you _cannot_ keep all four humans intact and manipulate house plot of an incoming villager. 

Had "Animal Crossing: New Leaf" the mechanism to establish zoning control, a selection of plot locations (established between town mayor and Isabelle) would guarantee that an incoming villager wouldn't screw up a player's paths (or anything else).


----------



## arsenicCatnip (Oct 30, 2014)

I would love to be able to have more than 10 custom design spaces in my inventory. And the ability to make custom design pants.

Also bamboo not spreading so rapidly would be nice


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm in the minority on this one, or even the only one, but I'd like to have less inventory space on hand, and more inventory space in dressers/cabinets. I feel like the way the system is currently is a little bit unrealistic, I'd like it to be more realistic. Also, when Brewster hands you a coffee cup, instead of holding said coffee cup like a normal human being, you put it in your pocket instead... *facepalm*
Also zoning control for sure. Others have mentioned this, and I completely agree with it. As mayor we should be allowed to choose where villagers are allowed to place their houses, just like in real life. In real life a mayor wouldn't allow a new citizen to just plop a house down right in the middle of a road system. Again with the realism, Nintendo should be trying harder on that department. I get that it's a game, but this game was built on the borderline of realism. At the end of it all, I guess it's less about realism and more about what makes sense. The things I've said above don't make any sense, at least not to me.

I'd also like the ability to make shorts, one pieces and hats at the Able Sisters. I can't draw for ****, but I'm sure other users would make stuff I'd definitely want to wear. Also, I'd like more design space FOR SURE! The only reason I have 3 characters is because I was forced into it. If the design you put down on the floor never changed, then I wouldn't need 3 ****ing characters. Again with the stuff that Nintendo does that makes NO SENSE!

Hopefully they improve it in the next game


----------



## NyaaChan (Oct 30, 2014)

Villagers wouldn't leave without authorization(didn't enter mine for 3weeks now, I'm so afraid of forgetting to time travel that I've been trying not to enter while tired)


----------



## patriceflanders (Oct 30, 2014)

TaskBarR said:


> 1 - BE ABLE TO CHANGE VILLAGERS' MINDS ONCE THEY'RE IN BOXES! So, so important!
> 2 - On the opposite end of the spectrum, make it easier for a villager to move out!




couln't agree more (for instance: three complaints to Isabelle and out they go)

+ more (Japanese themed) PWP (easier to get, more options, easier to place them,...)


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 30, 2014)

12 villagers please!!!! Why oh why couldn't they open up a rule/condition where when you get get a certain amount of badges, a villager option opens up (like getting all silver status) and the another when you reach all gold badges or something.


----------



## CuteKatie (Oct 30, 2014)

Bigger maps... They are an ok size but have they could be bigger

Easier to get pwp

Easier to get villagers to move out

To change villagers minds to get them to stay while they are in boxes!!!


----------



## patriceflanders (Oct 30, 2014)

yep bigger maps as in a bigger town - yes please and wouldn't mind those 12 villagers too in that case


----------



## P.K. (Oct 30, 2014)

- Bring back the feature from WW where you can still talk a villager out of boxes
- Isabelle to please ease up on the PWP space. Yes, Isabelle, I'm 100% sure there is enough space for a bench here
- Larger PWP limit and for bridges not to count towards it
- Being able to choose where villagers can move (I am at attempt 370+ for Lobo and I might crack)
- Can we please let houses be next to permanent rocks and let trees and bushes grow next to them still
- Bring back Wisp instead of that alien on t.v.
- More personality for the villagers such as back then with in the GC ver and WW where they were still capable of being mean to you
- Being lead on a wild goose chase throughout town when helping villagers like before
- More natural "phenomenons" occurring such as after it rains, there would be puddles left behind and the stars would reflect in them at night


----------



## pumpkinpudding (Oct 30, 2014)

P.K. said:


> - Bring back the feature from WW where you can still talk a villager out of boxes
> - Isabelle to please ease up on the PWP space. Yes, Isabelle, I'm 100% sure there is enough space for a bench here
> - Larger PWP limit and for bridges not to count towards it
> - Being able to choose where villagers can move (I am at attempt 370+ for Lobo and I might crack)
> ...



Basically everything here, espeicially the rocks/bushes around houses... and PWPs being able to be next to other things.

Aside from things already mentioned; I'd like there maybe to be pre-made path designs you can chose from for your town, that way they could match up better to the stones around the train station, town hall, etc (also maybe it could be used as a way to prevent villagers moving in on them, the same as PWPs?).

I also really want balloons to just drop normal items again and not just the balloon series.


----------



## oranje (Oct 30, 2014)

I think a bigger map and an official way to plot reset/keep a villager from moving would be nice. So would more pwps and villager dialogue. And I would like more tree varieties as well (like something that would look cool with a jungle theme).


----------



## CuteKatie (Oct 30, 2014)

more food your characters/villagers can eat

and maybe be able to cook and bake food and store food in the fridge or something

- - - Post Merge - - -

and maybe even you can place patterns everywhere (like for example, near the door of re tail and other bulidings so you just don't have a random spot where you cant but your patterns and it stands out really badly


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Oct 30, 2014)

after it rains, there should be puddles on the ground and if you are wearing rain boats, you can jump in them and splash villagers...that would be fun! XD


----------



## Marzipan_Mandy (Oct 31, 2014)

I feel like we should be able to change our skin tone without having to go out and sun-tan, but that's just me being picky. To be able to put down paths so that there isn't that random blank spot in front of the doorways would be nice. Other than that, there's nothing I really want to add that hasn't already been mentioned. I don't know, I love Animal Crossing either way. (❛ ◡ ❛)♡


----------



## tobi! (Oct 31, 2014)

FancyThat said:


> Choosing villagers house placements would be a big improvement for me, no more tedious plot resetting. Also a choice of all available maps at the start of the game, in a scrolling form perhaps to save time, not with Rover just going through one at a time. Also a choice of which fruit you'd like in your town (Rover asking something like what's your favourite fruit?) and more customisation options for your character (skin, hair and eye colour).



What the game could've done was make you build VACANT spots like PWP's so you could put a VACANT spot and a villager could move into only VACANT spots. 

I'd love to change the name of my town and main character.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Nov 2, 2014)

Norski said:


> What the game could've done was make you build VACANT spots like PWP's so you could put a VACANT spot and a villager could move into only VACANT spots.
> 
> I'd love to change the name of my town and main character.



that is a good idea XD


----------



## Bcat (Nov 2, 2014)

VILLAGER. HOUSE. PLACEMENT. 

That is all.


----------



## CuteKatie (Nov 2, 2014)

:3 keep it coming guys! XD


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Nov 7, 2014)

to be able to send messages to people on your friend list

easy to get and more pwp

be able to pick where villagers put their homes

bigger maps

bigger beaches

be able to build on the beach and have dec chairs and stuff!


----------



## Mairen (Nov 7, 2014)

To have more say on village details. Such as deciding what kind of beach you want, deciding on a specific river, native fruit, etc. It would be so wonderful to just fill out a little survey in the beginning to get the perfect town.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 7, 2014)

Please for the love of god, add back in the future to change villager's minds about moving when they're in boxes.

I wouldn't have lost Bluebear if it were not for that.


----------



## Batsu (Nov 7, 2014)

It's been said a bunch, but definitely being able to designate where villagers could build their houses. Two times I've had new villagers build their house over my little perfect cherry orchard (I'm looking at you Lucky and Zucker...).

It'd be cool if Nook (or anyone really) expanded into construction and gave us a catalog of PWP to choose from rather than waiting on villagers to suggest things. I'd like to build more PWPs but I don't get many suggestions and the ones I do get are ones that displease the mayor. >8I


----------



## lazuli (Nov 7, 2014)

villager placement, skin options.


----------



## Candy83 (Nov 7, 2014)

*ZONING CONTROL!*

I'm going to repeat my earlier posting: _Zoning Control!_

I haven't updated my Dream Address (last town date: Sept. 15, 2014), in the last few weeks because, in my main town Applewin, I just picked up a void from my soon-to-be reset town Temps.

That voided villager is, as expected, now at a location which _disrupts_ the town flow. So, now I get to spend wasteful time trying to drive out that voided villager. It would have been more easily manageable if that villager had at least gone in a designated slot established between my town mayor [Jill] and Isabelle.

I would love to know if any of the "Animal Crossing" people ever visit these forum boards to get feedback on player use. After all, why wouldn't they want to improve the next edition? If that is the case, I want them to imagine me yelling at them to make the next mayoral-concept of "Animal Crossing" one that has … _ZONING CONTROL!_


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 7, 2014)

Uhm...
Probably....
Starting villagers? Maybe the ability to have another town separate from your other one on the same Game Card/ Download, Villager personalities (Rover could be all like "S'up dawg! Now, tell me, cuz', what are you like? ANSWERS: Funny, Boring, etc...)
Yeah. Yeah.
I am jeenus.
I meant genius.
I said genius, you just cant read.
Or can you?


----------



## Tessie (Nov 7, 2014)

Does it bother anyone else how in some hair styles where the hair is down, your ears are poking out? IT BOTHERS ME SO MUCH IT RUINS THE WHOLE HAIR STYLE. i feel like it makes you look like a big eared monkey


----------



## SoSu (Nov 7, 2014)

I would get rid of the 16 villager cycle. Definitely. Maybe they should keep track and not put the same villager right back in our camp, but I'd like to be able to go right back out and find villagers. Too many kids get their hearts broken - if they are going to let villagers move out unexpectedly, I think hunting them back down should be allowed. After that, I'd go with the previously mentioned options to choose and/or change skin tones in the game.


----------



## honeymoo (Nov 7, 2014)

Slightly bigger map
Rock removal
Rotatable PWPs
Easier way of placing PWPs
Option to have beach on all sides of map (except top obviously) as a layout.


----------



## Allie_Rose (Nov 8, 2014)

I'd love a bit more inventory space. Either a separate area for tools, or maybe a backpack that could be purchased to double inventory space. 
Also, like others, I'd love to choose where villagers place their houses as well as have some say in where rocks are.


----------



## swerzle (Nov 8, 2014)

-No grass deterioration
-All badges are actual achievements and not just time wasting things (no more weed pulling badge please)
-Wild World system where there was a special visitor to your town each day, and talk people out of moving
-Separate inventory for tools, which allows you to have silver gold and normal variants with you at the same time. Maybe i want black roses and not gold ones.


----------



## K9Ike (Nov 8, 2014)

Add the city with way more shops in it


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 8, 2014)

There should be something to let you go on hiatus without having to worry. You could go talk to Isabelle and tell her you'd be away, and until you returned nothing would change. I know there are ways to keep villagers from moving while you're away (I wrote a guide about that) but it's much less convenient.

The house upgrades should be different. I wish you could opt out of expanding the first room entirely and have the other rooms unlocked from the start. Maybe to add floors you could be required to have a total of a certain number of squares on the ground floor but otherwise I hate that your main room ends up looking huge before you can add more rooms.

On that note, the house loans are ridiculous. The second upgrade adds two squares to each side of your main room and costs 90,000. That doesn't make any sense. 

I think that most other features are fine. There are some I don't like but can cope with, but the ones above are the ones that annoy me. I also wish pings could be more balanced. I've had weeks when the same 2 or 3 villagers would ping me over and over and not a single request to move from anyone else.


----------



## sakurakiki (Nov 8, 2014)

Being able to choose where villager plots will be. That's really the main thing I would change.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Nov 8, 2014)

Tessie said:


> Does it bother anyone else how in some hair styles where the hair is down, your ears are poking out? IT BOTHERS ME SO MUCH IT RUINS THE WHOLE HAIR STYLE. i feel like it makes you look like a big eared monkey



Yeah that bothered me so much I changed my hair style


----------



## Plenair (Nov 8, 2014)

Maybe.... Get rid of grass wearing down? Its really annoying (in my opinion) Or maybe change where houses are built?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 8, 2014)

I can go on on this subject, but:

-Villager placement. Need I say more. I end up spending more than an hour or so picking a place for a new villager that randomly pops up around town, something a MAYOR should have a choice on.

-Rocks. For the love of all that is holy. I've had to re-renovate multiple times because apparently nothing but flowers can be planted by them. "Oh, you'd like to destroy the rock? Okay! Should be gone by morning!"

-PWP restrictions. "Too close to the river... to the house... to the light way the **** over there, tehehe!"
I swear, they made Isabelle extremely cute so she wouldn't be strangled lol. And not having to have them 2 spaces min. between them. Oh, and less of a limit of how many.

-Being able to plant things (trees, bushes) by PWPs and houses.

-Custom shoes, pants, and even hair.

-Isabelle letting you know as soon as you get on, "____ came in today and said they were thinking of moving! Maybe you should talk to them?"

-Grass wear. Natural paths are cool, but still...


----------



## Middykins (Nov 8, 2014)

Lots of good points in here. Choosing where villagers build their home is probably number one for me. To keep it semi-random you could have say, four temporary plots laid out when you start the game and Tom would ask you to approve one of them.

I'd like more direct villager interaction too. Let me choose when to invite people over and when to invite them for walks or fishing trips. Also, I want to give them gifts directly or leave one on their doorstep.

I must be one of the few peope who likes grass deterioration though. It adds a bit of character to the game, I'd rather that than everything was perfect and sterile. I just came to accept that walking speed is the default speed for the game, as if there were no run button and now I don't feel restricted or tempted at all. Walking is fast enough for a leisurely game like Animal Crossing.


----------



## CuteKatie (Nov 23, 2014)

maybe some more pattern options e.g custom pants, glasses e.c.t


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 23, 2014)

I really want the ability to choose where villager homes go! I have plot - resetting a million times for homes to be in the right place! ; n ; I also really hate random villager move - ins ( unless the random villager is a dream animal  ).


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Nov 23, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> I really want the ability to choose where villager homes go! I have plot - resetting a million times for homes to be in the right place! ; n ; I also really hate random villager move - ins ( unless the random villager is a dream animal  ).



yeah so true  that is annoying


----------



## Milleram (Nov 23, 2014)

I would make it so villagers couldn't move out on you randomly! Like, they would HAVE to ask you before they would be able to move. Then people wouldn't feel so pressured to play every day, lol.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Get to pick your villagers before you move in
also Nintendo needs to find a better way to pick Maps...


----------



## lykkelille (Nov 26, 2014)

More bagspace!!


----------



## Marmoset (Nov 26, 2014)

FancyThat said:


> Choosing villagers house placements would be a big improvement for me, no more tedious plot resetting. Also a choice of all available maps at the start of the game, in a scrolling form perhaps to save time, not with Rover just going through one at a time. Also a choice of which fruit you'd like in your town (Rover asking something like what's your favourite fruit?) and more customisation options for your character (skin, hair and eye colour).



This. ESPECIALLY choice of fruit in town. I know that you are given two opportunities to obtain other types of fruit from your assistant and mother, but for some reason I have had horrible luck getting peaches. Only way to get around that is trading. So now I have to go through my village and replace all those cherry trees with peaches at some point! It takes time, especially since I'm trying not to time jump.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 27, 2014)

I wouldn't change anything.


----------



## GameFaceClive (Nov 27, 2014)

I've recently begun to explore a little trading and found the process so clunky and limiting (e.g. carrying bags of bells, or just 16 of ________). I was thinking it would be useful to have something like a small shop space on Main Street or next to the Train Station which is devoted to buying/selling. 

You can decide what you want to sell in that space without unecessary limits, or at least with more freedom than the current UI allows. For instance, you can group items together (e.g. X99 roses, X50 bush starts) or even group items of the same type together (e.g. Sloppy Set complete bundle, Historic Look bundle, Redd's Artwork bundle, Fossil Collection bundle and so on ). And of course, you can also sell things one by one. 

Your player enters the shop together with your visitor and from there, the visitor could browse your "wares". I don't think it should be like how the other shops on Main Street function but it could be more menu driven similar to browsing the catalogue. Your visitors can pick the items and/or bundles they want and transfer bells directly from their account to yours, thus eliminating the need to carry bags of bells. This might not work if players want specific items for their wares though. 

This isn't quite a change but more of implementing a new mechanic in the game. It's an idea which supports the gameplay's design towards encouraging players to visit other towns and to play together.


----------



## CupcakeFrappe (Nov 27, 2014)

More character customization. I want you to be able to choose from different lengths and more styles of hair,skin color, height, age, favorite color, even up to your villager preference. I want there to be this menu when your in office as mayor where you have to describe yourself, and maybe even sign the little bottom of the sheet with your own signature. Then you get your ID made (possibly get to pose from start?) and the id card will have that information on it. I think this would be really entertaining especially when you meet other players and get to see their ID cards~


----------



## Rasha (Nov 27, 2014)

- destroying them rocks (needs TNT) 
- being able to choose where villagers put their houses!
- flowers being less fragile, I'm sick of ruining my flowers by running by mistake :/
- upgrading your inventory! needs moar space!! D:
- please remove this whole 16 villager cycle idea! it really feels like punishment I hate it D:


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Nov 27, 2014)

I would Increase the amount of Storage space you get and also the ability to lock certain villagers from moving so you can keep your dreamies


----------



## Rhona1978 (Nov 29, 2014)

Stop neighbors houses popping up randomly especially when you've gone to a lot of trouble of landscaping an area full of hybrid flowers! It is so annoying! I've been forced to keep all my hybrids on the beach. Adding extra letters when naming my town. I find it frustrating that I can't give my town a longer name.


----------



## CuteKatie (Feb 7, 2015)

bump


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Feb 7, 2015)

more control on who moves in and out, and where they put their homes xx


----------



## roseflower (Feb 7, 2015)

I want more storage space, less unreorderable items, choose the hourly music theme or a music selection or beeing able to turn the music off and easier control over moving in and out villagers, where they put their houses and the option to tell them to stay. I would like to build PWPs on the beach and being able to rotate them.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Feb 8, 2015)

bump


----------



## SpottyPup (Feb 8, 2015)

Be able to choose where the villagers put their houses. Or have the option to create PWP as little house signs so your villagers can only move there.


----------



## Sashataras (Feb 8, 2015)

Not sure if it's been said but PLEASE OH PLEASE SUNBLOCK!
I just hate having to carry an umbrella in summer because I don't want my character to tan....
Sunblock could be like 100 bells each day like why not?!

Also a food market...
Like maybe a villager comes up to you asking for sugar to make some cookies or if they just want a pear..
And you can just buy it for them in the store. They could ping you maybe a day or several hours later thanking you and giving you one of their cookies! Oh, and you could have a picnic with them once you got a bunch of ingredients!!
Aah! The food gifts could add on _sweetly_ to a kitchen in your house! Or you can sell it 
So basically somewhat like Thanksgiving but not fishing to trade for ingredients. (BECAUSE I SPENT 2 HOURS TRYING TO GET SOME VINEGAR AND FINALLY WHEN I GOT LOLLY THE FISH SHE GAVE ME SOME BUTTER!!!)

Yes yes perfect.
Cant wait for animal crossing on wii u!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh goodness and when you are trying to place a pwp you could get a (3d?) view from all sides to make sure that's where you want to place it... (like maybe you want a forest behind it, you could rotate the view and see if there's enough space.

Not sure if this has been said... But like i totally need this

- - - Post Merge - - -

And no pwp limit...

Wait.. What if animal crossing on wii u will be like city themed but not like the one that has been done already?
Ergh ... I mean like with apartments ...? your whole town is the city and your villagers could live in apartments .. Other animals (not your villagers) could just walk in your city saying they have a job there...

Actually nvm that's a bad idea...

- - - Post Merge - - -

what if you could become an animal in the game?


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Feb 8, 2015)

Sashataras said:


> Not sure if it's been said but PLEASE OH PLEASE SUNBLOCK!
> I just hate having to carry an umbrella in summer because I don't want my character to tan....
> Sunblock could be like 100 bells each day like why not?!
> 
> ...



yep all my ideas pretty much in one XD


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Feb 9, 2015)

bump


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 9, 2015)

Be able to convince villagers to stay in your town even when they're in boxes.
Destroy rocks
Be able to change your facial features
Have K.K. play at The Roost on occasion


----------



## CuteKatie (Feb 25, 2015)

bump


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Feb 25, 2015)

I would change how the game emotionally abuses you if you don't play... I know you can do the hiatus trick, but I think it's unfair that the game sorta tries to keep you tethered to it by making your villagers move out if you don't play for a certain period of time.


----------



## isebrilia (Feb 25, 2015)

i would love to be able to destroy the rocks and to have more storage space and design space as well.
it would be great if you could plot where villagers houses could be as well, but that's somewhat of a stretch...


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 25, 2015)

I would like to have No space between PWPs 
I would like to have a few thigns right next to each other!
also No 16 cycle villager =/


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 25, 2015)

I miss the old days of 16 villager towns


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 25, 2015)

PandaBerryInSpace said:


> I would change how the game emotionally abuses you if you don't play... I know you can do the hiatus trick, but I think it's unfair that the game sorta tries to keep you tethered to it by making your villagers move out if you don't play for a certain period of time.


I agree, yet the game never originally had the concept of dreamies tied in, so they meant for them to move out so you could see a large variety of them.

I want more PWPs and white hydrangeas.


----------



## mynooka (Feb 25, 2015)

Change the multiplayer design so that if one person d/c or lags out it doesn't crash the game for everyone else.  So much frustration with this. 

More interactive PWPs.  I don't need more places to sit down lol but would love building stuff that adds a new element to the game.

Take the badge system away or at the very least make them less difficult to get.

....and yea, rocks i guess.


----------



## ShenkuuBlossoms (Feb 25, 2015)

- Some form of TNT you can use to get rid of rocks
- Beach-related PWPs
- Larger town maps


----------



## eraev (Feb 25, 2015)

I think I would want more options for PWPs, and someone earlier said _actual_ paths. That would be great, if we could edit it and choose a style -- like the "real" cobblestone in game. My biggest problem with paths right now is that when I place them next to fruit trees, I lose half the fruit when it falls because it can't land on the pattern. I could pick up the pattern every time or remove the tree, but that's annoying.

I'd also like more furniture customization options, and more ordinance options. The only ordinance useful to me at the moment is either Bell Boom or Beautiful Town, and I play often enough that I just chose Bell Boom, but it would be cool to have even more options than that. I also kind of want an auction system. Similar to the one in City Folk. It could be limited to those on your friends list, and be another PWP.


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 25, 2015)

I would add the NES games back from the original Animal Crossing.


----------



## Piyoko (Feb 25, 2015)

Residential zoning! No longer necessary to plot-reset!
A fully upgraded department store that doesn't look like it wants to be a circus tent. _cough T&T Emporium_
Easier path-laying.
Option to set the "material" of the path to change the footstep sounds, special effects, and lighting of the paths. Like hard paths are shinier at night and stepping on them makes "clacking" sounds, grass paths make grass sounds and have the "fuzzy" texture effect applied to them, stepping on dirt paths sounds like dirt and kicks up dirt, etc.
Items no longer exclusive to Club Tortimer, so players don't have to deal with trolls or shoddy Internet connections just to get certain swimsuits, the jacuzzi, etc.
Sensible PWP placement. If a tree can fit a streetlamp can fit! (╯?-?)╯︵ ┻━┻
Isabelle and Digby's house in town. And make Digby the night secretary so Isabelle can actually go home and marry me hang out with the townspeople. Have Lyle replace Digby as the Happy Home Showcase guide.
After getting a perfect town, bestow the mayor with the golden lawnmower! Make natural dirt paths easily.


----------



## Hapuriainen (Feb 26, 2015)

- Better interaction for the important NPCs. It'd be nice to see the shopkeepers walking around in the main street outside their shops' opening hours or visit club lol or the museum so you could chat with them. Showing up at Roost once in a blue moon feels insufficient. Also, it'd be nice if they'd have more variation in what they say when you're doing business with them, I've heard "You want to sell something, do you? What did you bring in?" soooo many times. 

- More efficient inventory. Yes I want to sell all the bugs I caught at the island, why do I need to move them one by one from the basket?

- I like how many different fruit there are, but I'd love it if there was even more. Or maybe expand to vegetables too? I really like Harvest Moon for the huge selection of plants you can raise, but I prefer Animal Crossing's more relaxed attitude where you don't need to worry about watering, fertilising, harvesting before they go bad, seasons, star rankings and all the other complicated stuff.

- Harvest Festival cooking was really fun and I'd love to be able to cook in my own kitchen. It'd add some interactibility to the appliances too, now most of them just sit there.


----------



## jPottie (Feb 26, 2015)

I would want less PWP restrictions, especially for bridges, and more storage/inventory space.


----------



## gardenprince (Feb 26, 2015)

IF YOU COULD GET RID OF ROCKS. YES.

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND CHOOSING WHERE VILLAGERS GO. THEY ALWAYS SEEM TO LAND INTO MY GARDENS ;W;


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 26, 2015)

• Have headbands for your hair (I hate having to make patterns for it!)
• Customize pants/shoes 
• Be able to SURF!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

MORE ELEPHANTS, ANTEATERS, AND ALLIGATORS!
LESS ROCKS!


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

Well, if I had to pick ONE thing, it would be choosing where your villagers live.

But there are so many more...
-Choosing rock placements as you said
-The ability to force a villager to leave
-Have the option to choose your original color for train station/town hall
-Ethnicity options
-The ability to convince a villager to stay when they're in boxes
-More intriguing personalities (like in Wild World)
-More storage
-More design storage
-Dating villagers (ohohohohoho I had to)
-Any gender can have any of the personalities (ex: I'd like to see a normal male, an Uchi/big brother male, a lazy female, etc.)

There's maaaany more but I'm tired so I'll stop.


----------



## Fairytale (Feb 27, 2015)

That people can sleep in ur town. Like a cute sleepover


----------



## Manaberry (Feb 27, 2015)

Okay, first - Fairytale's sleepover idea sounds so adorable!

? Something i'd love would be able to have complete control over your towns appearance, as in, *you* choose where you want the town hall, re-tail, rocks, beach placement, etc. to be. You could have to option to make it random if you'd like, but I'd love to have the choice there. 

? Town terrains would be another neat idea. For example, having a tropical town with all palm trees and such, or maybe snow. It would really give each town a different feel to them!

? Borrowing a few ideas from Harvest Moon, it'd be neat to have more house customization. Say, adding a porch to your house, a balcony, a backyard, and in general just more options. Or maybe, choosing your house to be a tree house! (I'd honestly love that.)

? A more complex pattern designing system. They could keep the simple one in, but also implement a more involved designer that you could choose to use, maybe you have to unlock it. 

? If you've ever played Magician's Quest: Mysterious times (a very strange, silly animal crossing knock off), you'd see that you could have deeper relationship with your villagers... not extremely so, but you could date them, or be enemies, or just regular friends. You could also take them on play dates to some of the restaurants in town, or the garden!

? Another thing from Magician's Quest was instruments! You could buy many different instruments and play them in town. Villagers would eventually join you in whatever song you were playing, and it'd be like some cute little band. Other player characters could join in with you too C: Think of all the cool K.K. Slider songs you could play!

? Speaking of K.K. Slider, I want the old K.K. back. I'm not a big fan of his new DJ persona, to be honest. Maybe its the nostalgia talking, but I liked him better in the past. 

? Thinking back to Earth Bound, I realized it'd be pretty neat to be able to ride bikes around town. Maybe a villager could sit on the handlebars and ride with you XD?!

? "apartment buildings" where multiple villagers (or player characters) could live! Kind of like Wild World (Or was it City Folk?), almost. 

? More places to go. Could be anything! I just want to take that train more often. Going camping? Parks? Theme parks? Visiting the player character's mom? Hotels where you could meet other real people (although that's very similar to club tortimer.)

? Something in Populating: Growing that I noticed was that villagers participated more in holidays. For example, I remember there was one "exercise" event where Copper would be leading a work out session, and villagers would join him in it, and you could too! It was so cute, and simple but I really enjoyed it. 

? More hair styles! More hair styles! More hair styles!

? Making PWP placement easier. Instead of blindly running around and guessing, actually have like a grid and you'd place it yourself.

? A green house for growing flowers!


----------



## TheSuhSpence (Feb 27, 2015)

Make it so swimming and diving is more in-depth with more to do & catch.


----------



## ThatLancer (Feb 27, 2015)

More space for pattern storage! We got more inventory/closet space in New Leaf, so why not more patterns? Even making side-characters to hold more isn't enough for all the things I design.


----------



## ssvv227 (Feb 27, 2015)

More storage space most definitely

I don't mind the villagers plotting randomly or having random rock placement, random retail/townhall/river placement; villagers randomly moving in from Streetpass or from visiting other towns, dreamies moving out and the inability to evict an unwanted villager...honestly I don't think these mechanisms will ever get changed to the way we want it; that would just make achieving your dream town too easy


----------



## MayorDarryn (Feb 27, 2015)

? Villager house placement, like everyone else I, too would like to pick where my villagers move into
though I think I'd rather have it like City Folk where there are a number of predetermined empty house plots
and villagers randomly move into one of them. Instead of choosing where to put their house, I'd rather just choose
where to put empty house plots for villagers to move into, this way I can A: essentially choose where villagers move into and B: be able to build my town around them as if they were houses already so that nothing gets destroyed in case someone moves in.

? Villagers Moving. To be honest, I'd prefer it if the minimum amount of time a villager resides in your town is atleast a month. Because realistically, who moves into a town and leaves after a week after leaving a huge dirt plot and possibly causing landscaping problems. But this is mostly because I'm so concerned about villagers wanting to move out every 2-3 days. Or on a possibly different aspect, maybe if you had a max friendship with a villager, they'd stay indefinitely until they ask something to the player like "Hey, I heard about the world and I feel like I should travel but I feel like I'd miss everyone here in _______, do you think I should go for it or stay here?" 

? More Hairstyles yo. I'd like to see longer & more diverse hair in the future

? More diverse head accessories like Headbands & Animal Ears. If Muffy gets a cute lolita headband, why can't I? I'd wanna wear some cute cat ears too ;v;

? Bigger worlds to explore, I felt like City Folk was really generous with the amount of space they gave to build in a town to the point where there was a lower layer of land in the town, I'd like to see this much amount of land in the future and possibly more. I'd also like to see more things happen with the beach considering how little happens there. 

? Deep-sea diving w/ an Oxygen tank, Swimming and Diving had a lot of hype before New Leaf's release but it was rather anticlimatic when it came out considering the small limited amount of space you can swim and how little you can do while swimming. I'd want to be able to deep sea dive and have a underwater map to explore. 

? The little things: Villagers swimming near the shore in inner tubes, surf boards, water wings etc. (frogs, ducks & octopi don't need these) I just think it'd be so cute to see a fluffy sheep villager in an inner tube. (?｡? ᵕ ?｡`)

that's about it for now, I may add more later.​


----------



## LadyJ (Feb 27, 2015)

I'd love more hair style options and maybe multi-colored hair. 90% of the hair options are crap ;w; also shampoodle should have a tanning bed instead of waiting for the sun so people can just set it to the color they want. i think freckles would be cute too...


----------



## CuteKatie (Mar 1, 2015)

bump


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 1, 2015)

LadyJ said:


> I'd love more hair style options and maybe multi-colored hair. 90% of the hair options are crap ;w; also shampoodle should have a tanning bed instead of waiting for the sun so people can just set it to the color they want. i think freckles would be cute too...



If there was a face w/freckles I would totally pick it, I am an IRL ginger, with rosie cheeks and freckles galore, so I picked the rosie cheeked face instead.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And in general if there were more facial options, I love their style but if you could pick like the rosie cheeks and cute eyelash eyes. T__T So much want.


----------



## CuteKatie (Mar 6, 2015)

bump


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 6, 2015)

I wish when you enter in a dream address, the numbers should be displayed the way you enter an FC.


----------



## Dulcettie (Mar 6, 2015)

Random house placements :/


----------



## starlightsong (Mar 6, 2015)

All I can think of right offhand, is to be able to destroy rocks and choose from a variety of skin tones. Why can't black people be black? T_T


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 6, 2015)

Dulcettie said:


> Random house placements :/


They should in the next game let you be a Real-estate agent or a Mayor.


----------



## PinkWater (Mar 8, 2015)

-No stupid random house placements
-Can relocate rocks
-Isabelle tells you when someone's trying to move in before they place a plot and you can allow or deny
-MAKE THE PWPS EASIER TO GET I AM SO TIRED OF DOING THE STUPID DIVING TRICK UGGGGH


----------



## MagicalFishy (Mar 8, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> More storage space most definitely
> 
> I don't mind the villagers plotting randomly or having random rock placement, random retail/townhall/river placement; villagers randomly moving in from Streetpass or from visiting other towns, dreamies moving out and the inability to evict an unwanted villager...honestly I don't think these mechanisms will ever get changed to the way we want it; that would just make achieving your dream town too easy



We need a bigger village, bigger storage system, and maybe bigger pockets.


----------



## Quill (Mar 8, 2015)

Zoning! And the ability to stop more villagers from moving in. I'd like to be able to have 8 or 9 villagers and not have to be afraid to streetpass until I find someone I want to move in. But zoning would be my #1 choice, I hate plot resetting more than anything else in this game.


----------



## P.K. (Mar 8, 2015)

More diversity in the character customization such as skin tones and hairstyles. I'd really like it if there were longer hairstyles like one that would go past your shoulders


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 8, 2015)

One more NPC to move in.


----------



## TAT3XD (Mar 8, 2015)

More levels, no just the beach and your Town. maybe hills up to raised parts of the Town.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 8, 2015)

Custom rock placement and more pattern slots.


----------



## Ceri (Mar 8, 2015)

Stacking of all 'like' items and not just fruit and bells.
The ability to explain yourself when unable to obtain or complete a task for a villager.
More storage space.


----------



## peachtown (Mar 8, 2015)

Definately thw rocks and setting up plots for the villagers


----------



## 0xalis (Mar 8, 2015)

There's so much I'd ask for and so much of it I know they'd never do but...

New villagers having to ask mayor's permission to move in and location of plot.

Being able to demolish rocks and other permanent structures (even if they must be immediately replaced in order to demolish the original)

Actual minigames. (This would add so much replay value)

Ability to change camera angles and see the world in 360 degrees

Ability to change town name, characters names, and location of your house (or even villagers houses too!) without demolition town.

A larger town in general. Maybe multiple areas that are all "customizable" like the main town.

This might seem weird, but I'd like everything to be "bigger" again. Remember when the trees and buildings were large and towered above the characters back in Population Growing? I miss that a lot.

I'd also love full character customization + a non-binary gender option.

Oh this list could go on forever... I'd have to remake the game!

ETA: ok these 2 were important and I forgot to add them, plus they're more realistic goals.
>LESS UNNECESSARY DIALOG PLEASE
>And definitely a LOT more storage. I think they skimped on storage because it's a DS game this time around, but the next console release if there is one, they should add much more storage. Maybe even online storage for anyone with access to it!


----------



## CuteKatie (Mar 23, 2015)

• Something i'd love would be able to have complete control over your towns appearance, as in, *you* choose where you want the town hall, re-tail, rocks, beach placement, etc. to be. You could have to option to make it random if you'd like, but I'd love to have the choice there. 

• Town terrains would be another neat idea. For example, having a tropical town with all palm trees and such, or maybe snow. It would really give each town a different feel to them!

• Borrowing a few ideas from Harvest Moon, it'd be neat to have more house customization. Say, adding a porch to your house, a balcony, a backyard, and in general just more options. Or maybe, choosing your house to be a tree house! (I'd honestly love that.)

• A more complex pattern designing system. They could keep the simple one in, but also implement a more involved designer that you could choose to use, maybe you have to unlock it. 

• If you've ever played Magician's Quest: Mysterious times (a very strange, silly animal crossing knock off), you'd see that you could have deeper relationship with your villagers... not extremely so, but you could date them, or be enemies, or just regular friends. You could also take them on play dates to some of the restaurants in town, or the garden!

• Another thing from Magician's Quest was instruments! You could buy many different instruments and play them in town. Villagers would eventually join you in whatever song you were playing, and it'd be like some cute little band. Other player characters could join in with you too C: Think of all the cool K.K. Slider songs you could play!

• Speaking of K.K. Slider, I want the old K.K. back. I'm not a big fan of his new DJ persona, to be honest. Maybe its the nostalgia talking, but I liked him better in the past. 

• Thinking back to Earth Bound, I realized it'd be pretty neat to be able to ride bikes around town. Maybe a villager could sit on the handlebars and ride with you XD?!

• "apartment buildings" where multiple villagers (or player characters) could live! Kind of like Wild World (Or was it City Folk?), almost. 

• More places to go. Could be anything! I just want to take that train more often. Going camping? Parks? Theme parks? Visiting the player character's mom? Hotels where you could meet other real people (although that's very similar to club tortimer.)

• Something in Populating: Growing that I noticed was that villagers participated more in holidays. For example, I remember there was one "exercise" event where Copper would be leading a work out session, and villagers would join him in it, and you could too! It was so cute, and simple but I really enjoyed it. 

• More hair styles! More hair styles! More hair styles!

• Making PWP placement easier. Instead of blindly running around and guessing, actually have like a grid and you'd place it yourself.

• A green house for growing flowers!

Also to be able to have sleepovers with villagers or players would be great! To be able to cook and more food items! More bushes and garden items, more pwp and make them easier to get. Make trees easy to grow and grow pretty much anywhere!


----------



## Soggyhands (Mar 23, 2015)

A system where you can withdraw checks from the Post Office, and use those checks to make multiplayer trades. I'm not too fond of carrying stacks upon stacks of 99k bells. These checks would only be used for player interaction though, so the check could be deposited into their bank account. It wouldn't work for NPC villagers and such.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, there should be a way to choose where villagers live. I think a good idea to this is having Isabelle come up to you and mention a villager coming in, and is having trouble finding a home. You could then say yes to this or no, in which it would just randomly pick a spot.


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 23, 2015)

Villager placement and rock placements would be huge.  I didn't realize I had too many rocks until the town was somewhat complete and by then I didn't want to start over.  For villagers, I would be happy just to have an option where villagers could NOT be placed.  Like right in front of the bridge, or right in front of my house.  LIke "no-go" zones.  It doesn't even have to be that sophisticated, I just don't want major thorough-fares blocked.


----------



## CuteKatie (Apr 1, 2015)

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone how has posted, i never thought this would get so many reply's!


----------



## P.K. (Apr 1, 2015)

When Redd, Katrina or when it's the Fishing/Bug Tourney and their tents come along and destroy the QR Codes I used to decorate the plaza and I just wish that when they leave, the QR Codes are still just there because it's annoying to continuously place my design each time they visit.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 1, 2015)

-Place villager's houses where we want them to be. 
-HAVE MORE THAN 15 COLORS ON YOUR PALTETTE 

That's it tbh


----------



## kelpy (Apr 1, 2015)

ACNL is absolutely perfect!
Except.. for.. one little thing..
HAVE VISITORS ON THE MAP


----------



## toastia (Apr 1, 2015)

I swear lol everyone wants this game to be like the Sims or something xD

But for me I would just like more dialogue.


----------



## CuteKatie (Apr 4, 2015)

I would like a bit more edible food items and be able to cook for for villagers and they can do the same for you 

more dialogue

To be able to invite villagers over for a sleepover, they can do the same to you too!

e.c.t


----------



## mynameismew (Apr 4, 2015)

1. id like to choose the house placement
2. id like to get rid of barold entirely


----------



## StarryACNL (Apr 4, 2015)

Villager placement isn't a big deal for me, apart from the time when I lost all my gold roses. Damn you Butch
I think that it would be cool though.
Also this may just be me, but I think you should be able to phone villagers up and arrange meet ups like that.


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 4, 2015)

StarryACNL said:


> Villager placement isn't a big deal for me, apart from the time when I lost all my gold roses. Damn you Butch
> I think that it would be cool though.
> Also this may just be me, but I think you should be able to phone villagers up and arrange meet ups like that.



yes! phone villagers!


----------



## buzzing (Apr 4, 2015)

i want to be able to marry wolfgang

no? oh, alright.
i want more wildlife diversity. different flowers, different fish, different bugs, stages of bugs (larvae and pupae and adults, or naiads and nymphs, etc etc). also, mushroom breeding. farming. i want a harvest moon x animal crossing crossover.


----------



## CuteKatie (Apr 10, 2015)

bump


----------



## TortimerCrossing (Apr 10, 2015)

No villagers moving out just because you havent played in awhile & more dialogue!


----------



## lamomok (Apr 10, 2015)

I'd like improved villager dialogue; and more "places of interest" like the Island to visit; perhaps like a fossil excavation area, a rainforest with more exotic bugs and fish to catch (trees grow like crazy here so it's sort of like an ever-changing maze, you gotta bring your axe and shovel to navigate and you can find rare exclusive items hidden in the thicket). And there are already a lot of events, but more holidays won't hurt! I'd also like more personality types, and the lifting of the gender restrictions on personality.

And I guess more part-time jobs we could take up. Making coffee is fun, but it gets old. Can't think of anything else at the moment though. Perhaps, be a skipper trainee for Kapp'n, where he'll train you in sailing the seas. And there are obstacles you have to surmount, and items to be found? I don't know...

House placement doesn't really bother me; it's a nice challenge to deal with "bad" plots, and I like to think I'm a "good Mayor" by being able to deal with them .


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 10, 2015)

maybe 10 personality types! that way you can 1 of each type in your town!


----------



## AmenFashion (Apr 10, 2015)

I wish villagers wouldn't move out so easily!
It can be a good thing when trying to get rid of someone, but I wish I could take a break from the game without worrying about someone randomly leaving


----------



## Hirosuka (Apr 10, 2015)

It would be nice to be able to pick out villagers and choose your custom placements on the main buildings, such as the town hall, re-tail and the main tree..as well as where the entrance/exit to main street is. Also, I honestly wish animal crossing had more customization options with the characters we play as because I've came across people with very similar appearances as me countless times. Aside from the customization problem, if everything else was changed to our liking . . if put into deep thought, animal crossing would just be unamusing and boring. We got what we want, now what ? We got the the paths and tree placements perfectly planned out and know exactly what we're going to do. That's not as fun as experimenting and trying to figure out how to make the area around the buildings more creative by making mistakes. This is just my opinion thought


----------



## htmlad (Apr 10, 2015)

This would be a lot of work for the developers, but it'd be pretty cool if each villager had some things only they would say, going beyond personality-based dialogue.  For example, stitches could talk about teddy bears or meringue about baking.  That'd be fun.


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 12, 2015)

bump


----------



## hydrophonic (Apr 12, 2015)

Jewellery store holding necklaces and bracelets, online auctions with random people in a new Auction House, tanning machines in Shampoodles, ability to set up paths without designs, bigger island or bringing back some cool festivities from past games like Flea Market or the Yoga thing in Population Growing would be awesome!


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

I think that if you get the ability to choose where you want your Public Works Projects and Villager homes (PWPs can be placed sort of freely) that it spoils some of the fun so i would change something different than the rest of the world would!

I would change or should i say add, vechiles to the game! Bigger towns where trains do not take you to another town but just to the other side of your town because it would take too long to walk to it. An airport which is used to visit other towns (It would be more of a city then though). But i would also change the camera angle to a third person perspective so that you can actually see the back of your house and that you can see the whole sea when you stand near the cliff. This would only be possible on the Wii U though because the 3DS just can not handle the 3rd person view.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well for Animal Crossing then xD I know that like every other game has it but the 3DS turns removes objects in Animal Crossing New Leaf when you do not see them to prevent lag, the only object which are present at all times are villagers and rocks.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 12, 2015)

Design the whole town map.​


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 12, 2015)

More dialog. More uchis and smugs.


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 12, 2015)

Azabache said:


> Jewellery store holding necklaces and bracelets, online auctions with random people in a new Auction House, tanning machines in Shampoodles, ability to set up paths without designs, bigger island or bringing back some cool festivities from past games like Flea Market or the Yoga thing in Population Growing would be awesome!



we need all of these and I have said this before but more edible items would be nice


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland (Apr 12, 2015)

Credit cards, making it easier when you buy villagers from people! So if they put something at re-tail for let's say 30 million it goes from your account to theirs nice and fast!

Other locations to stop at, it would be so cool to unlock and explore new areas!

Oh, and since you're mayor, any villager wanting to move out should ping you and let you know they are submitting a form, and from there they won't move out unless you approve it or not! This way people are less likely to lose their dreamies and cycle 16 villagers, and when someone new moves in you should have Tom Nook waiting outside to pick the spot for them!


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh also to be able to put things at re-tail at any price! not max of 999,999 to make trades easier!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 12, 2015)

Better shoe choice and get to design pant patterns


----------

